# Faire en sorte qu'un 6200 devienne un 5500



## OrdinoMac (16 Février 2009)

J'essaie de glisser une carte de 5500 dans un powermac 6200.
J'ai lu sur 6400zone que ce type de manip. a déja été réalisé.
Hors, le mac démarre affiche le bureau et ensuite aprés un temps qui va de 1 à 30 secondes freeze complet.


Quelqu'un a t'il déja tenté cette manip ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2009)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> J'essaie de glisser une carte de 5500 dans un powermac 6200.
> J'ai lu sur 6400zone que ce type de manip. a déja été réalisé.
> Hors, le mac démarre affiche le bureau et ensuite aprés un temps qui va de 1 à 30 secondes freeze complet.
> 
> ...



Je l'avais tentée entre un 5300 et un 5500, mais j'avais renoncé, la vidéo du 5300 ne supportait pas les sorties de la carte ATI du 5500.

Sur un 6200, à priori, ce problème ne devrait pas se poser, mais de toute façon, une telle manip implique forcément des problèmes système, et comme on ne sais ni ce que tu as, ni ce que tu as fait de ce côté, difficile de te répondre.

En tout cas, le fait que le bureau s'affiche prouve à l'envie que ça n'est pas un problème matériel.

Moi, je commencerais par réinitialiser la carte mère, puis réinstaller un système neuf sur le disque, un système postérieur au 5500 (7.6.1 ou plus), pour être certain qu'il ne te manque pas un enabler à la con !


----------



## OrdinoMac (17 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Moi, je commencerais par réinitialiser la carte mère, puis réinstaller un système neuf sur le disque, un système postérieur au 5500 (7.6.1 ou plus), pour être certain qu'il ne te manque pas un enabler à la con !



J'avais oublié les détails de mes essais, c'était avec un système 7.6.1.

J'ai aussi essayé de démarrer depuis le CD 7.6.1 original, mais même résultat. Affichage du bureau, même pas de menu et freeze.

Donc j'ai fait tout ce qui suit dans le désordre et sans tests intermédiaires, donc je ne sais pas d'où ça venait :
- mise à nue de la carte mère ( j'ai enlevé mémoire, cache, pile, carte acq. video)
- remise en place de tous ces composants
- reset carte mère
- démarrage et zappage de pram


And ......... it works. 

Aprés quelques ajouts, j'ai maintenant un 6200 équipé d'un 603e@225 Mhz, carte acquisition video, tuner radio et tv, ethernet commslot II, USB sur PCI.
Donc un petit mac à tout faire :


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2009)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> Aprés quelques ajouts, j'ai maintenant un 6200 équipé d'un 603e@225 Mhz, carte acquisition video, tuner radio et tv, ethernet commslot II, USB sur PCI.
> Donc un petit mac à tout faire :



Surtout un petit Mac à peu près 4 fois plus rapide que le 6200 d'origine (le 5500/225 est sensiblement 3 fois plus rapide que le 5300/100, lui même 40% plus rapide que le 6200/75) !

N'oublie pas d'activer les extensions ATI, car même si la Rage II du 5500 n'est pas un foudre de guerre, elle ridiculise quand même la vidéo intégrée du 6200 (n'ayant pas réalisé de suite la présence de cette puce vidéo, je ne les avais pas activées de suite, lorsque je les ai mises, mon 5500 a encore gagné pas loin de 15% de performance globale).

Bon, après, je lui avais greffé une carte G3 400 Mhz, ça l'avait *encore* rendu trois fois plus rapide, soit 9 fois plus rapide que le 5300


----------



## OrdinoMac (18 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Surtout un petit Mac à peu près 4 fois plus rapide que le 6200 d'origine (le 5500/225 est sensiblement 3 fois plus rapide que le 5300/100, lui même 40% plus rapide que le 6200/75) !




Je ne cherche pas a en faire une voiture de course. D'autant plus que par rapport à une machine actuelle, il est loin derrière. Ce que je veux plutot, c'est un mac facile d'utilisation avec
 une connectique assez large.




Pascal 77 a dit:


> N'oublie pas d'activer les extensions ATI, car même si la Rage II du 5500 n'est pas un foudre de guerre, elle ridiculise quand même la vidéo intégrée du 6200 (n'ayant pas réalisé de suite la présence de cette puce vidéo, je ne les avais pas activées de suite, lorsque je les ai mises, mon 5500 a encore gagné pas loin de 15% de performance globale).


J'ai des extensions qui ont été installées à partir du cd 8.5. Y a  t'il des extensions spécifiquement fournies par ATI ? Si, oui, où les trouver ?



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, après, je lui avais greffé une carte G3 400 Mhz, ça l'avait *encore* rendu trois fois plus rapide, soit 9 fois plus rapide que le 5300


[/QUOTE]
Je vais voir à l'usage, mais j'y greeferai peut être aussi un carte g3/l2.

La prochaine étape sera d'y connecter le Quicktake 200 et voir si il est posible de l'utiliser à la manière d'un webcam.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2009)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> J'ai des extensions qui ont été installées à partir du cd 8.5. Y a  t'il des extensions spécifiquement fournies par ATI ? Si, oui, où les trouver ?



Non non, les extensions ATI fournies avec Mac OS sont les bonnes, mais un conseil : ne le laisse pas en 8.5, passe le en 8.6, le 8.5 était passablement buggé (et la mise à jour 8.6 est gratuite depuis un 8.5 ou un 8.5.1) !


----------



## claude72 (19 Février 2009)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> Ce que je veux plutot, c'est un mac facile d'utilisation avec une connectique assez large.


Alors je te conseille plutôt de te trouver un G3 beige rev. 2 ou 3... même connectique à la base, sauf que les 2 canaux IDE acceptent chacun 2 périphériques, mêmes possibilités d'extension sauf qu'il y a 3 slots PCI, et largement plus rapide avec largement plus de RAM, pour pas beaucoup plus cher...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Février 2009)

claude72 a dit:


> Alors je te conseille plutôt de te trouver un G3 beige rev. 2 ou 3... même connectique à la base, sauf que les 2 canaux IDE acceptent chacun 2 périphériques, mêmes possibilités d'extension sauf qu'il y a 3 slots PCI, et largement plus rapide avec largement plus de RAM, pour pas beaucoup plus cher...



Pour avoir fait les tests du temps de mon 5500, je peux te dire qu'avec une carte Sonnet G3/400, il devient plus rapide que n'importe quel G3 beige, fusse le modèle à 333 Mhz (performance globale à mi chemin entre celle d'un iMac DV350 et celle d'un iMac DV400). Après, pour les canaux IDE, ça dépend de la révision sur laquelle tu tombes, les premiers modèles n'acceptaient pas de périph "slave" sur leurs canaux IDE, reste que tu as trois ports PCI au lieu d'un !


----------



## claude72 (20 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour avoir fait les tests du temps de mon 5500, je peux te dire qu'avec une carte Sonnet G3/400, il devient plus rapide que n'importe quel G3 beige, fusse le modèle à 333 Mhz (performance globale à mi chemin entre celle d'un iMac DV350 et celle d'un iMac DV400).


??? (exclamation de surprise) : j'ai eu aussi une carte sonnet G3/400, mais c'était une Crescendo, dans un PowerMac 8500 puis 7300, et ce n'était pas aussi rapide : à l'utilisation, ça avait l'air d'arriver à peu près au niveau de G3 beige 266, pas plus !!!





> Après, pour les canaux IDE, ça dépend de la révision sur laquelle tu tombes, les premiers modèles n'acceptaient pas de périph "slave" sur leurs canaux IDE...


C'est pour cette raison que j'ai bien précisé "_rev. 2 ou 3[/b]", qui eux acceptent un périphérique "slave" sur chacun des 2 canaux IDE !!!_


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2009)

claude72 a dit:


> ??? (exclamation de surprise) : j'ai eu aussi une carte sonnet G3/400, mais c'était une Crescendo, dans un PowerMac 8500 puis 7300, et ce n'était pas aussi rapide : à l'utilisation, ça avait l'air d'arriver à peu près au niveau de G3 beige 266, pas plus !!!



Normal, sur ces machines, seul le modèle haut de gamme avait une carte mère à 50 Mhz, les autres étaient à 40,45 ou 48, mais surtout la carte G3 était une crescendo PCI, donc ses échanges avec la carte mère étaient limités à 33 Mhz, alors que la crescendo L2 du 5500 échangeait avec la carte mère à la vitesse de la cache de niveau 2, bien plus rapide. 

Par ailleurs, ces deux modèles étaient dépourvus de carte graphique (Vidéo dite "built in", tout le boulot d'affichage était (mal) fait par le processeur), l'ATI Rage II du 5500 était certes modeste, mais si tu désactivais les extensions ATI, la performance *globale* du Mac perdait environ 15%, et la performance vidéo seule, perdait plus de 80%, ce qui donne une idée de la différence entre une Rage II et rien.

Ceci plus cela explique que sur un 5500, la Crescendo G3/400 était nettement plus efficace que sur un 8500 ou un 7300, voilà ! 

Si ça t'intéresse, j'ai quelque part un graphique qui compare les performances sous OS 9 d'une dizaine de Mac de la période 1997/2002, dont les 5500/225 et 275, et le 5500" G3/400". Je regarderais demain si je remet la main dessus, il y a entre autre les Wallstreet et PDQ 233 et le PDQ 266 dans le comparatif.


----------



## claude72 (21 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Normal, sur ces machines, seul le modèle haut de gamme avait une carte mère à 50 Mhz, les autres étaient à 40,45 ou 48,


OK !

et le "haut de gamme" correspondant aux 8500 et 7300, c'étaient respectivement les 9500 et 9600 ?





> mais surtout la carte G3 était une crescendo PCI, donc ses échanges avec la carte mère étaient limités à 33 Mhz,


Pourquoi limités à 33 MHz ?

C'était effectivement une "Crescendo PCI", mais c'était une "carte-fille" !!! elle n'était pas dans un slot PCI, elle était dans le slot spécial du "processeur", à la place de la carte-fille d'origine ! donc les échanges avec la carte-mère devaient se faire à la vitesse du bus processeur ??? oui, non ???   





> Par ailleurs, ces deux modèles étaient dépourvus de carte graphique (Vidéo dite "built in", tout le boulot d'affichage était (mal) fait par le processeur)


Oui, effectivement, et la vidéo était impressionnante de lenteur !!!

Alors que, le G3 beige avec lequel j'ai comparé a aussi une ATI Rage, donc lui aussi grâce à la carte graphique peut être plus rapide que le 8500 malgré une fréquence d'horloge moindre.





> Si ça t'intéresse, j'ai quelque part un graphique qui compare les performances sous OS 9 d'une dizaine de Mac de la période 1997/2002, dont les 5500/225 et 275, et le 5500" G3/400". Je regarderais demain si je remet la main dessus, il y a entre autre les Wallstreet et PDQ 233 et le PDQ 266 dans le comparatif.


Oui, ça m'intéresse ! merci Pascal.



Au passage, les révisions des G3 beige en fnction du numéro de ROM :
    * Rev. 1: $77D.40F2
    * Rev. 2: $77D.45F1
    * Rev. 3: $77D.45F2


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Février 2009)

claude72 a dit:


> OK !
> 
> et le "haut de gamme" correspondant aux 8500 et 7300, c'étaient respectivement les 9500 et 9600 ?



Non, c'était des 8500/180 et des 7300/200 : Le 8500 existait en 120, 132, 150 et 180 Mhz, avec des fréquences de bus de 40,45 et 50 Mhz, et le 7300, en 166, 180 et 200 avec des fréquences bus de 45,48 et 50 Mhz




claude72 a dit:


> Pourquoi limités à 33 MHz ?
> 
> C'était effectivement une "Crescendo PCI", mais c'était une "carte-fille" !!! elle n'était pas dans un slot PCI, elle était dans le slot spécial du "processeur", à la place de la carte-fille d'origine ! donc les échanges avec la carte-mère devaient se faire à la vitesse du bus processeur ??? oui, non ???



Même dans ce cas, à moins que la machine d'origine ne soit celle avec le bus à 50 Mhz, je pensais que c'était une carte PCI.




claude72 a dit:


> Oui, effectivement, et la vidéo était impressionnante de lenteur !!!
> 
> Alors que, le G3 beige avec lequel j'ai comparé a aussi une ATI Rage, donc lui aussi grâce à la carte graphique peut être plus rapide que le 8500 malgré une fréquence d'horloge moindre.



Voilà




claude72 a dit:


> Oui, ça m'intéresse ! merci Pascal.






Comme tu peux voir, en perf globale, le 5500 "G3/400" se place à peu près à mi-chemin entre le Palourde (G3/300) et le Pismo (G3/400), loin devant le WallStreet à 266 Mhz, bien que ce dernier soit meilleur en vidéo et en note disque (pas d'origine, le disque, un 30 Go) !


----------



## claude72 (22 Février 2009)

Merci Pascal 





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, c'était des 8500/180 et des 7300/200 : Le 8500 existait en 120, 132, 150 et 180 Mhz, avec des fréquences de bus de 40,45 et 50 Mhz, et le 7300, en 166, 180 et 200 avec des fréquences bus de 45,48 et 50 Mhz


Ah, OK ! je n'avais pas réalisé que dans un modèle donné, l'augmentation de la fréquence du processeur des différents "sous-modèles" allait aussi de paire avec une augmentation de la fréquence du bus ! suis-je bête : je croyais que seule la carte-fille (et donc seule la fréquence d'horloge du processeur) changeait entre un 8500@120 et un 8500@180...
(illusion probablement provoquée par Apple, qui entretenait dans sa pub de l'époque une sorte de "mythe de l'upgrade facile" par un simple changement de carte-fille...)

En fait, le 8500 est un 120 MHz (donc bus à 40), et le 7300 était un 200 MHz (bus à 50) : ce qui explique donc que le 7300 me semblait un poil plus rapide que le 8500 avec la même carte-fille Crescendo @400 MHz, la même RAM cache, la même quantité de RAM, le même disque-dur, etc. : c'était la fréquence du bus...





> Comme tu peux voir, en perf globale, le 5500 "G3/400" se place à peu près à mi-chemin entre le Palourde (G3/300) et le Pismo (G3/400), loin devant le WallStreet à 266 Mhz, bien que ce dernier soit meilleur en vidéo et en note disque (pas d'origine, le disque, un 30 Go) !


Merci Pascal.

Effectivement, je vois que tu as des performances qui sont globalement cohérentes avec la fréquence d'horloge du processeur : ton 5500-G3@400 MHz est plus rapide qu'un G3@300 MHz, et un poil moins performant qu'un ordinateur avec un G3@400 natif, ce qui me semble normal...

... alors que sur mon 8500 ce n'était vraiment pas le cas : sur un bench-test le processeur de cette nouvelle carte-fille G3@400 affichait bien les perf d'un G3 à 400 MHz, et bien-sûr le Mac était plus véloce par rapport à l'ancienne carte-fille 604@120, mais en performances globales j'étais plutôt déçu !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2009)

claude72 a dit:


> Effectivement, je vois que tu as des performances qui sont globalement cohérentes avec la fréquence d'horloge du processeur : ton 5500-G3@400 MHz est plus rapide qu'un G3@300 MHz, et un poil moins performant qu'un ordinateur avec un G3@400 natif, ce qui me semble normal...



Pour l'incidence des éléments "périphériques" au processeur, regarde aussi la différence entre l'iMac G4/700 et le PowerMac G4/733, c'est assez parlant :

Différences processeur :

PM 33 Mhz de plus, soit un peu moins de 5%
256Ko de cache L2, mais à 367 Mhz seulement, et 1 Mo de cache L3, à 183 Mhz
iMac : 256 Ko de cache L2, mais à 700 Mhz, pas de cache L3

Autres différences :

Bus système 100Mhz sur l'iMac, 133 Mhz sur le PowerMac
Carte graphique identique (Gforce 2 MX 32 Mo VRam), mais en AGP 2x sur l'iMac, et en AGP 4x sur le PowerMac

Disques durs : 160 Go  à 7200 tr/mn 8Mo de cache sur les 2, sur un bus ATA66, mais sur le même bus que le lecteur optique sur l'iMac, alors qu'ils ont un bus séparé sur le PowerMac (qui gère ce disque comme un 128 Go).

A la sortie, le PowerMac, malgré ces faibles différences  est 30% plus rapide, malgré un léger handicap sur la cache (le Mo de L3 compense à peine les 333 Mhz de moins sur la L2, comme le montrent les résultats en FPU, où l'iMac dépasse le PowerMac d'un cheveu malgré ses 33 Mhz de moins)


----------



## OrdinoMac (22 Février 2009)

claude72 a dit:


> Alors je te conseille plutôt de te trouver un G3 beige rev. 2 ou 3... même connectique à la base, sauf que les 2 canaux IDE acceptent chacun 2 périphériques, mêmes possibilités d'extension sauf qu'il y a 3 slots PCI, et largement plus rapide avec largement plus de RAM, pour pas beaucoup plus cher...



Sauf que ce n'est pas la rapidité que je recherche, mais un large éventail de connectique.
Même si ça existe, je vais avoir plus de mal à trouver une carte tuner tv pour le g3.

Par contre pour le prix, c'est à peu prés équivalent : j'ai trouvé il n'y a pas plus tard qu'une semaine un g3/300 desktop, sur le trottoir. Tout fonctionnel sauf le dd


----------



## Invité (23 Février 2009)

Voilà les perfs (Norton 5) de mon StarMax (bus@40MHz)  upgradé avec une carte Sonnet L2 G3@400 avec un cache de 512 de L2.
Je ne mets pas la partie vidéo, pask'il tourne sous VNC et c'est vraiment minable


----------



## Langellier (15 Février 2013)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> J'essaie de glisser une carte de 5500 dans un powermac 6200.
> J'ai lu sur 6400zone que ce type de manip. a déja été réalisé.
> Hors, le mac démarre affiche le bureau et ensuite aprés un temps qui va de 1 à 30 secondes freeze complet.
> Quelqu'un a t'il déja tenté cette manip ?


Moi je voudrais faire l'inverse : ma carte du 5500 semble défectueuse et j'ai trouvé une carte-mère de 6200 et une de 6300. Puis-je tester ces cartes-mères sur mon 5500 / 225 ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2013)

Comme je le disais plus haut, j'avais mis un temps, dans l'espoir de ne pas avoir à me fader le transport de la machine complète, une carte mère de 5500/225 dans la "caisse" de mon 5300/100. Ça fonctionnait sans problème côté système, mais c'est la vidéo qui posait problème. Elle était incapable d'afficher les résos du 5500 (le 5300, c'était 640x480 en milliers de couleurs, ou 800x600 et 832x624 en 256 couleurs, sur le 5500, la "puissante" ATI Rage II sortait 640x480 et 800x600 en millions, et 1024x768 en milliers. ça mettait les circuits vidéo du 5300 à genoux, et seul le 640x480 restait utilisable de mémoire.

Par contre, des cartes mères de 6200 et 6300 dans un 5500, ça ne devrait pas poser problème (sauf qu'un 5500/225 est environ 3 fois plus rapide qu'un 6300/100, qui marche à peu près comme un 6100 à 60 Mhz*, et pas loin de 5 fois plus rapide qu'un 6200/75 ). Toutefois, je dis ça au conditionnel, mais il me semble bien me souvenir que la CM de mon 5300 (5300-6300 : même carte mère, tout comme 5200-6200, et contrairement à 5400-6400 et 5500-6500) fonctionnait parfaitement dans la caisse du 5500.


(*) Contrairement à une idée reçue, le PPC 603 n'est pas une version "réduite" du 604, mais bien une version "réduite" du 601. Il était à l'origine destiné aux portables (faible consommation, enveloppe thermique réduite), mais son coût modeste l'a fait se retrouver dans des machines "low cost" destinées au grand public. De plus, dans les 5200/6200 et dans les 5300/6300, il est utilisé dans une configuration 32 bits, et non 64 comme sur les 5400/6400 et 5500/6500 (c'est le seul processeur de la famille des PPC capable de travailler aussi bien en 32 bits qu'en 64) &#8230; Il est bien entendu question là de la largeur du bus de données, et non, comme sur les G5 et suivants de chez Intel, de celle du bus d'adresses qui, en ce qui concerne les PPC, restera sur 32 bit jusqu'au G4 inclus.

J'ai dans mon tiroir un radiateur de 603ev (provenant de feu mon 5500/225), si j'ai le temps demain matin ou dimanche, je vous ferait une photo à côté de celui de mon PowerMac G4, histoire de vous faire rire !


----------

